# Talking to yourself/Being in your head all the time



## paradiso2340 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey all, so I was wondering if you guys experience this a lot with your DP. For me, my core symptom is just being stuck in my head all the time. I just feel like I am always talking to myself in my head 24/7 even when I am not if that makes any sense. I just feel so consumed by myself nothing I do breaks me out of it. I try and get out as much as possible, work out sometimes, distract myself, nothing I do seems to work. Some people say to distract yourself, but I feel like how can I distract myself when the thing that is bothering me is myself and my mind? Does anyone else feel that way? It's really like I have become uncomfortable with myself and my conscious mind. I'm ALWAYS aware of my thinking and my mind its become an obsession that has truly turned me into a different person although at the same time, I still feel like myself. It is so frustrating! Of course this is also lent itself to some feelings of DR although I seem not to have that as severe as my DP. Now I just feel I reached a point where I really can't go any deeper, yet that feeling of not being able to just think freely is really bothering me. I miss the days when I would have normal external worries, like an upcoming exam or something I had to do over the weekend. Now it's like I have to worry about me and my own thinking all the time. This is really how my DP started and what continues to stay with me. Does anyone relate? I could really use some support with this.


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

I know EXACTLY what you mean, that was always one of the worst things about DP for me, I'd find it impossible to connect to the external world so I unintentionally found myself literally living in my head 24/7. I don't know how it happened, but lately I've been feeling a lot better and although my primary mode of 'being' is still internally, I'm finding it easier to actually live outside my head now and be a bit more carefree. It felt like I'd be that way forever but I knew I had to distract myself and somehow focus my thoughts away from my thoughts (if that makes sense) by as you said, focusing on work, socializing and anything else. It took me almost four years, but now I feel the best I have since getting DP. It seems impossible but it takes time, just continue doing as much as you can to distract yourself and you'll find that eventually you'll let go.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

mindfulness, stop the rumination, questioning of shit. catch your subconscious mind ruminating about shit and then refoucus it on w.e you want. do this repeatedly and youll step outside the rumination into the present moment.


----------

